
Ubuntu 20.04: Welcome to the future, Linux LTS disciples - elsewhen
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2020/05/ubuntu-20-04-welcome-to-the-future-linux-lts-disciples/
======
neogodless
As someone who had never played with Linux before, I stumbled on 20.04 LTS
somewhat serendipitously! I'd been thinking about digging out a 7 year old
Dell 3137 (11") and putting Linux on it for a while, and I did about a week
and a half ago. Throw Ubuntu on a 4GB USB, did "try" for an hour or two, no
obvious issues, seamlessly switched to installation. Liked it so much I put it
on a much newer 13" laptop after that. (Asus Zenbook Flip S with Intel Core
i7-8550U processor.)

The 13" has some issues - battery life, though it's mostly a hardware problem.
Known issue that the fingerprint reader has no working drivers. Has frozen
maybe half a dozen times and I'm not clear why yet. Not like 100% hard freeze
but losing most control - GUI and keyboard typically get funky, then
unresponsive. Can still move the mouse pointer around but have to do a hard
reboot to break the cycle.

But otherwise it's been really enjoyable. My only experience with Linux so far
has been through WSL (the first version) and using bash/zsh on OS X. So many
things work just as they do on Windows / OS X. And the most surprising was how
well Steam works.

I played Torchlight (2009) and it actually streamed it from my Windows
desktop... magically. Then I played Torchlight 2 on the laptop itself and it
runs great! I didn't try any really modern games, though.

